
Zebras all the way down: The engineering challenges of the data path - kiyanwang
https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/bcantrill/zebras-all-the-way-down-the-engineering-challenges-of-the-data-path
======
ssvss
Anyone knows the status of LX(linux) branded zones in Smartos. Is it still
under development or abandoned.

~~~
nz
They are far from abandoned. In fact they are used in production to power
Triton cloud's docker emulation. In fact the latest LX-related commit was made
4 days ago (see the commit history of illumos-joyent linked below).

[https://github.com/joyent/sdc-docker](https://github.com/joyent/sdc-docker)
[https://github.com/joyent/triton](https://github.com/joyent/triton)
[https://github.com/joyent/illumos-
joyent/commits/master](https://github.com/joyent/illumos-
joyent/commits/master)

~~~
ssvss
Thanks,

Last time I looked at Smartos, I noticed few issues regarding hardware driver
support. Do you know if there has been any improvement in this area, after the
acquisition by Samsung.

~~~
nz
SmartOS's driver support is being constantly improved, but the improvements
are being directed to server hardware (like NICs, for example). So, I wouldn't
expect SmartOS (or any illumos distro) to have support for the very latest
consumer hardware (like components found in the latest laptops).

I guess it boils down to if you want to run SmartOS as a hobbyist or in an
actual DC. I myself got it running on a really old (and cheap) HP Proliant
DL360 G6. This involved bypassing the SmartArray and installing an LSI
controller, so that ZFS could manage the pool directly. But that was years
ago, and maybe you can do better ;)

At any rate, you can check out the following sources related to hardware
compatibility:

[http://dtrace.org/blogs/rm/2012/05/10/illumos-hardware-
compa...](http://dtrace.org/blogs/rm/2012/05/10/illumos-hardware-
compatibility-list/)

[https://www.listbox.com/member/archive/184463/2013/02/sort/t...](https://www.listbox.com/member/archive/184463/2013/02/sort/time_rev/page/1/entry/5:161/20130218134633:82C0ABBC-79FB-11E2-B214-A90A0365DAE4/)

[https://wiki.smartos.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=755673](https://wiki.smartos.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=755673)

[https://wiki.smartos.org/display/DOC/Hardware+Requirements](https://wiki.smartos.org/display/DOC/Hardware+Requirements)

------
mattbillenstein
I like this part (paraphrasing): "software is paradoxically information and
machine"

I mean, of course it is, but I'd never quite thought of it that way ;)

------
svckr
> In American medical slang, a zebra is a rare and exotic condition that can
> be conflated with more common ailments

"It's never lupus."

I'm surprised I can't remember that term coming up in House MD. It's an
interesting analogy, and this sounds like an extremely interesting talk, but
one has to be aware (as the author obviously is) that these conditions are
rare and should only be taken into account once the more common potential
causes have been ruled out.

------
pixelmonkey
Anyone know if there is a video with this talk?

~~~
dantiberian
From the Slideshare description:

> Slides for my talk at the inaugural #UptimeConf in 2017. Video to come.

~~~
colindean
[https://twitter.com/uptimeconf](https://twitter.com/uptimeconf)

Videos will probably be out in a few weeks and announced there.

~~~
colindean
Or [https://twitter.com/codeandsupply](https://twitter.com/codeandsupply),
according to
[https://twitter.com/UptimeConf/status/902169610681712640](https://twitter.com/UptimeConf/status/902169610681712640)

